# I Can't Afford My Job



## neady (15 Oct 2012)

I'm currently working 14-16 hours per week at a rate of €8.74 per hour. These hours are mostly worked over a 4 day week. I hand in my yellow docket to social welfare every week and on the rare weeks I work a 3 day week I receive my JSB. My problem is I can't afford it anymore. I'm seriously in trouble. I've 4 kids, 2 at school and 2 at home. Childcare is costing on average €120 depending on what time of the day I'm working. If I'm working in the afternoon I've to pay for childcare for 3 kids (eldest is 16). My DH is working full time thank god, but his wages are swallowed up by mortgage and car repayments. My question is what can I do? If I give up my job will I be penalised by SW? Will I be able to claim JSA while I look for a better paid job? I'm really at a loss and every week we're sinking deeper.


----------



## partnership (15 Oct 2012)

If you give up your job you will be barred from claiming jobseekers for 9 weeks.  Also you will only get benefit if you have enought stamps.  JSA is meanstested.  The only other thing you can look at is family income supplement.


----------



## neady (15 Oct 2012)

My husband was claiming that for us but it's up for renewal at the moment so we will be waiting another 2 months for a decision on that.


----------



## neady (15 Oct 2012)

I was made redundant 12 months ago and was claiming my stamps. Then last may I was offered my current job. It was perfect because my parents offered to mind my kids for free to give us a chance to get back up on our feet. Unfortunately, my dad got ill two weeks after I started my job and I had to send the kids to crèche. Between crèche fees, diesel etc we are actually worse off now than when I was made redundant. I actually can't see a way out.


----------



## truthseeker (15 Oct 2012)

partnership said:


> *If you give up your job you will be barred from claiming jobseekers for 9 weeks.*  Also you will only get benefit if you have enought stamps.  JSA is meanstested.  The only other thing you can look at is family income supplement.



You *MAY* be barred from claiming jobseekers for 9 weeks. Depends on the deciding officer on the day. They may or may not like/believe/care about your reason for giving up work, its a completely subjective system as far as I can tell.

But anyway, there is absolutely no point in paying to work - why on earth would anyone do that? Even without social welfare support youd be better off to quit the job.


----------



## wednesday (15 Oct 2012)

It sounds like you enjoy what you're doing work-wise otherwise you'd have considered quitting before now. Is there no way that you can reduce your childcare bill? Maybe Mum & Dad have the children for 1 or 2 days, another mum for 1 or 2 days and you return the favour? Could you approach your employer to amend your hours to cover 3 days or just be working evenings so that your OH or 16yr old can mind the smaller ones?


----------



## neady (15 Oct 2012)

I love working, I hate the thought of having to rely on anyone or anything (welfare). I have done everything the right way all my life, never had a loan until my mortgage, saved for everything I needed or wanted, paid cash for our wedding, my first car, never got into debt paying for holidays or nice clothes. I always played it safe. More fool me.


----------



## merille (15 Oct 2012)

hi,

cant your older child help you out now and again (maybe more pocketmoney). not sure is that allowed in ireland then?


----------



## dereko1969 (15 Oct 2012)

Is there no way your employer can ensure you work 3 day weeks the whole time rather than 4 days as this would give you JSB all the time?


----------



## neady (15 Oct 2012)

Merille, my eldest does help out during the school holidays. In fact she's fantastic. But she is at school until 4 each day, and school is 7 miles from where we live.

Derek, my employers aren't budging.


----------



## Bronte (16 Oct 2012)

If you are getting into deeper into debt by working than by not working then it's plain silly to work.


----------



## neady (16 Oct 2012)

I know Bronte. It's mad.


----------

